# Tegu charging



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

My tegus starting to be somewhat of a turd.. I've had it for just under a month or so. I am feeding in cage atm but the food is put into the cage just after the lights come on, when its still burrowed. The last few days I've noticed that it was more curious than usual when I changed the water and misted the cage, it came up to my hand more and smelled me and hung around, I thought I was making progress. 
This morning I was misting the cage and it saw me and watched for a few then charged my hand.. It ran and followed me all the way to the glass. I grabbed a glove and finished misting the other side of the tank where it charged at me again, trying to climb on top of the glove... I'm glad its not scared of me anymore but what can I do to help with the charging? Do I pull my hand/arm out when it happens or leave it and sort of show I'm not scared? The gu is still little, I'd say 15-16 in, a tad smaller than my beardie lol.
Anyway, besides this recent increase in boldness its been a great lizard so far. Huge appetite, (full) shedding once a week. 

Also, if I do need to start feeding him/her somewhere else should I just grab it and let it fight or what? I don't want to stress it out more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

So I put just the glove in there to see what would happen... I dont know why I didn't see this coming  :doh


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Sep 14, 2010)

Shedding once a week!? Damn, Taco has only shed twice and I've had him for about a month now (he's about 2 months old)...
Anyway, up until recently he would occasionally charge at my hand too, or rather leap onto it and up my arm. Most of the times my hands were in the cage it either meant food, bath, or play time for him. He definitely likes crawling around my room more than his cage. This seems to be coming to and end now that he's going to bed super early every day (around 3 or 4). Probably getting ready to hibernate. I don't know of any other way this behavior may stop on good terms. Think of it this way; he's just very happy to see you


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 14, 2010)

ok those pics are cute....lol so with the charging, dont move your hand when he does or show that you are scared of him. best just to keep what your doing! my tegu would do the same thing when i put my hand near her burrowing area, she is very over protective of this area. i think maybe ur Gu is showing alittle bit of cage aggersion. Try and put ur hand in the tank as much as possible. move the bedding around and just stuff like that but make sure you move around slowly, so she doesnt feel intimadated...Hope this works.. PS sorry for the spelling


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the answers so far. Yeah I was surprised with how often its shedding too, but its growing like a weed and eats everything I've offered! Thats kind of what I figured, at this size theres not a whole lot of damage it can cause but I didn't want to make things more stressful or if I remained in the tank. Its still young, as you can see, we have lots of time to work on this.


----------

